# Boa constrictor as first time pet



## Iguana lover

Recently I got the opportunity to be able to handle an array of snakes and one of which was a boa constrictor. I instantly fell in love with this animal I then proceeded to do lots of reaserch on boa constrictor and I would like to purchase one so I have a couple of questions if you could help me out
1. Is it an alright first snake I have read a couple different things online with conflicting answers but I would get a baby so that I could bring him up myself and handle him regularly to make sure he is friendly 
2. Heating/lighting I'm a bit confused with this one do they just need heat so would a heat mat be all or does it need special lights 
3. Obviously this animal can get large so i was planning on building it an enclosure Instead of buying one but I have seen people growing them out in smaller tanks is this a must or could a baby go straight into his adult enclosure and if so what's the minimum for it to be in so I have an idea to go off but if I could build larger i will

Sorry this was so long I appreciate any help and advice you can gice


----------



## Malc

I do wish people would look at the sticky posts at the top of the snake section.... saves repeating oneself  

Boa Care Sheet

But to answer your questions:

1) - All snakes are individuals, and for any given species you can get those that are laid back and relaxed, to those that are just nasty. Do they make a 1st snake, depends on the individual. If you can handle a eight foot plus, 14kg snake, have space for a 6' x 2' x 2' or larger vivarium then yes they can make a great first time snake. Handling is subjective and whilst there is a consensus that they do respond to tap training and can be handled, these still have all the responses of their wild brothers and sisters. There is no such thing as a "friendly" snake. They all have a tendency to bite, as does any other pet. It's the level of tolerance, or if they perceive you as a threat that can trigger a strike. Getting bitten by a neonate is nothing, being nailed by an 8' mature boa can be nasty. As said its all down to the individual animal, some can be really puppy tame, others have a low tolerance, and prefer to be left alone. 

2) - Heating is covered in the care sheet - Heatmats are not suitable - these snakes need a warm air environment so suitably guarded ceramic heater in a pulse proportional stat is required

3) - Personally, you can place a young boa straight into a 6'x2'x'2 viv, provided you give it plenty of cover, hides and branches. They are often referred to as dustbins as they have healthy appetites, and the stress of a large enclosure doesn't put them off eating. But you can start off in a 3'x18"x18" viv and then move it up... its what ever works best for you.


----------



## Iguana lover

Thank you I will read the care sheet now


----------



## Jibbajabba

Be aware they can go big - not Burm or Retic big, but they aren't ball pythons either. 

This one is 8+ft and weighs about a tonne 

So make sure you know what you get yourself into ...











And they are strong - I struggled to get her off the door frame she climbed herself


----------



## Iguana lover

Also one more question what would be the best thickness for the glass because I don't want it to be smashed easily but the thicker it is the more expensive it gets and what is the best wattage for a 240cmx60cmx60cm vivarium


----------



## Malc

4mm glass is fine, 6mm for a belt and braces. I've used 4mm in my boa's viv and it has held up to the boa slipping off the décor and hitting the glass and even on one occasion he struck the glass at the dog as it walked passed... the glass remained intact.

I have to agree with @Jibbajabba whilst not up to Burmese or Retic size they do get big and are incredibly strong. I still put them in the class where you should have another person in earshot when handling an adult just in case you get into difficulties, especially as they tend to hold you rather than you hold them.

To give you some idea of their size, here's my boa chilling out on the sofa whilst I did a spot of viv maintenance. The slipper he is sitting on is a size 9 (about 12" heel to toe)


----------



## loxocemus

Bolivian short-tailed boas are excellent pets Bolivian Short-tailed Boa Husbandry - Darren Hamill Reptiles

i had an adult male and it was the perfect pet.

photos by darren hamill













































rgds
ed


----------



## Iguana lover

How powerful of a ceramic heat bulb would I need for a 240x60x60cm also could o see pics of your viv to get ideas of decorating


----------



## Iguana lover

What wattage would a ceramic heat lamp need to warm a 240x60x60cm viv


----------



## Iguana lover

Also thanks for your help so far


----------



## Malc

Iguana lover said:


> What wattage would a ceramic heat lamp need to warm a 240x60x60cm viv


Depends on how warm/cold the room where the viv will be placed. I have a 150w trough ceramic with reflector in a custom made guard in a 68" x 21" x 21" viv that's in our lounge which drops to 18c in the early hours in winter. In an 8' x 2' x 2' you may need something a little larger or has a greater surface area hot spot. Drop @retic666 a PM as he supplies flat radiator style heat panels that are very efficient and ideal for larger vivariums.


----------



## Malc

Iguana lover said:


> How powerful of a ceramic heat bulb would I need for a 240x60x60cm also could o see pics of your viv to get ideas of decorating


I don't have any of the large enclosure as it's really now void of anything other than a large water dish given the constraints I have (the viv is a converted item of furniture). But here is an image of when he was in a traditional 3' viv (mainly as I still had to do the conversion)










As you can see they love to climb and are semi-arboreal (especially when young).

This is the unit that was modified - I had to remove the draws and divider and then install the brace










At this stage I was waiting for the 3rd coat of varnish to dry


----------



## Iguana lover

Thanks for your help


----------



## Iguana lover

One more question if someone could help me for heating I'm finding the trough ceramic heater a bit confusing would reptile heat cable work to heat the viv if attached to the roof


----------



## ian14

Iguana lover said:


> One more question if someone could help me for heating I'm finding the trough ceramic heater a bit confusing would reptile heat cable work to heat the viv if attached to the roof


I dont think so, no. Heat cable is basically the same as a heat mat, it's a contact heater.
All you need is a suitable ceramic based on the enclosure size. 
There is a lot of talk around various fancy heaters but the reality is this.
For decades, keepers have successfully kept and bred snakes using ceramics. Deep heat projectors and so on did not exist years ago yet funnily enough, boas were still being kept and bred very successfully.


----------



## Iguana lover

Ok with the ceramic trough heater mentioned before I was looking at that and I'm not sure if it was just the pictures of not be the wiring looks really confusing also would I need a thermostat for it or if I got a normal reptile heater would wattage would it be it would be amazing if someone could recommend one to me and send me the link


> I have a 150w trough ceramic with reflector


Malc Where did you get your heater and reflector


----------



## ian14

How big is your boa?
A 6 foot viv is great for an adult but not so much for a juvenile.


----------



## Iguana lover

I haven't got a boa yet I'm still in the kind of planning phase to work out everything but why couldn't I put a juvenile in a larger viv


----------



## Malc

Iguana lover said:


> Ok with the ceramic trough heater mentioned before I was looking at that and I'm not sure if it was just the pictures of not be the wiring looks really confusing also would I need a thermostat for it or if I got a normal reptile heater would wattage would it be it would be amazing if someone could recommend one to me and send me the link
> 
> Malc Where did you get your heater and reflector


The trough ceramic can be had from various sources. I used to supply them as kits with reflectors and a custom powder coated guard. However the chap that made the guards retired a few years back and so I stopped selling them. It was because of the problem you will find in getting a suitable guard that I suggested you contacted @retic666 as he is selling a range of slimline panel heaters that would be suitable for a large vivarium.

Whilst I placed my young boa in a 3' viv to start, I can't see any issue placing it straight into a large enclosure, provided (as stated) there is plenty of cover. People say Royals need small vivs as they are shy are retarding snakes, but I've had no issue putting 4mth old royals straight into 1.2m vivs. A young Boa being more confident will be fine in a 6' enclosure IMO.


----------



## Iguana lover

Ok thanks


----------



## Iguana lover

Arcadia Ceramic Heater


Ceramic bulbs emit heat without light Can easily be used alongside UVB lighting A great heat source for ectothermic species




www.reptiles.swelluk.com





Would this ceramic heater work it's 150 watts


----------



## Malc

Iguana lover said:


> Arcadia Ceramic Heater
> 
> 
> Ceramic bulbs emit heat without light Can easily be used alongside UVB lighting A great heat source for ectothermic species
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reptiles.swelluk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would this ceramic heater work it's 150 watts


With the addition of a suitable bracket and guard and not forgetting the pulse proportional thermostat


----------



## Iguana lover

Ok would stronger be better because I did see a 250 watt heater


----------



## Malc

Iguana lover said:


> Ok would stronger be better because I did see a 250 watt heater


It wouldn't have to work as hard as a 150w to reach temperature.... I still think you would be better off with a heat panel from @retic666


----------



## NickN

Are the heat panels better at directing heat downwards than the standard CHE "bulb"? If so then it may help solve my heating issues in a taller viv too.


----------



## Jibbajabba

I am using two heatpanels for my Boa's 8ft viv that I ordered from @retic666

Highly recommended.

(PS, ordered the panels from him, not the viv)


----------



## Iguana lover

What do they look like a pic would be nice and how much did you pay


----------



## Jibbajabba

Iguana lover said:


> What do they look like a pic would be nice and how much did you pay


I posted about them here: 









Fantastic heat panels from Russ (Retic666)


@retic666 is not just a top bloke (spent ours with him on the phone I think lol) but sells some great heat panels. I don't like CHEs because they get so damn hot and I always struggled with ambient temps especially in large vivs. The only heat panels here were from habitstat but those are...




www.reptileforums.co.uk





Can't remember the cost tbh - just DM @retic666


----------



## Malc

When I last had a PM conversation Retic666 had a lot going on in his personal life so wasn't on this forum as frequent as he used to be, so if you haven't heard back from him, just be patient.


----------



## retic666

I’m still doing heat panels. The sizes I do are 600x300 180watt (which is what I run in all my 8x3 vivs) or I can do 600x600 350watt which is probably a bit overkill for your viv.

If your interested in one drop me a PM & I’ll go through it with you.

Cheers Malc & JibbaJabba for the plugs 👍


----------



## sumamum

Iguana lover said:


> How powerful of a ceramic heat bulb would I need for a 240x60x60cm also could o see pics of your viv to get ideas of decorating


I have 3 bulbs in my viv but I use halogen bulbs 2 together to give wide basking area.My girls doesn’t like been handled and make her dislike known gave vet few good bites 😅 but she loves climbing and I’d start of in large viv just add lots furniture and plants


----------



## sumamum

sumamum said:


> I have 3 bulbs in my viv but I use halogen bulbs 2 together to give wide basking area.My girls doesn’t like been handled and make her dislike known gave vet few good bites 😅 but she loves climbing and I’d start of in large viv just add lots furniture and plants
> View attachment 362143


----------



## Malc

sumamum said:


> I have 3 bulbs in my viv but I use halogen bulbs 2 together to give wide basking area.My girls doesn’t like been handled and make her dislike known gave vet few good bites 😅 but she loves climbing and I’d start of in large viv just add lots furniture and plants


Nicely set up viv, but what heating do you use at night? Please don't say none, or that you run the lights 24/7


----------



## mooselee

I've read all the posts so hopefully not missed it but what about Central American Boas? Tend to be much smaller and there are some beautiful ones readily available. Hogg Island, Crawl Kay, Caulker Kay to name a few.


----------



## wilkinss77

mooselee said:


> I've read all the posts so hopefully not missed it but what about Central American Boas? Tend to be much smaller and there are some beautiful ones readily available. Hogg Island, Crawl Kay, Caulker Kay to name a few.


I already suggested the island dwarf boas.


----------



## sumamum

Malc said:


> Nicely set up viv, but what heating do you use at night? Please don't say none, or that you run the lights 24/7


No I don’t run lights 24/7 and I don’t have any heating in any of reptiles tanks at night but the room heating is kept at 28.I know a lot of keepers use night heat but I never have and my reptiles are all good and healthy


----------



## Malc

sumamum said:


> No I don’t run lights 24/7 and I don’t have any heating in any of reptiles tanks at night but the room heating is kept at 28.I know a lot of keepers use night heat but I never have and my reptiles are all good and healthy


So all the snakes are kept at 28c, that being the constant ambient temperature of the room, with no access to a hot spot of 32-35C which the snakes will used post eating and pre-shedding 😯


----------



## sumamum

Malc said:


> So all the snakes are kept at 28c, that being the constant ambient temperature of the room, with no access to a hot spot of 32-35C which the snakes will used post eating and pre-shedding 😯


Where did I say they don’t have basking temps or hot side? They have hot side of 32 during day and cold side 28 and on night there lights go off n temps fall to 28.They bask during day and all have clean sheds and good digestion I’m not aware of any snake needing bask 24/7 or anywhere in world this is possible but if people want give 24/7 basking temp as long as animal is healthy I’m all for it.My animals are all healthy and active and this works for me 😊 I understand keeping practices change and I’ve changed husbandry, the way kept reps in 80s makes me wonder how they survived but was knowledge at time.I have no argument people heat 24/7 if animal healthy and if room got cold or temps dropped too low in tanks or there where any concerns on any animals health I would provide night heat But my animals are all good 😊


----------



## Malc

sumamum said:


> Where did I say they don’t have basking temps or hot side?





sumamum said:


> No I don’t run lights 24/7 and I don’t have any heating in any of reptiles tanks at night


Misread that as



sumamum said:


> No I don’t run lights 24/7 and I don’t have any heating in any of reptiles tanks. At night....


----------

